# Forms and Kata...???



## Milt G. (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello,

Would like to get an idea of the importance that is placed on kata and forms by the various practitioners, and systems, represented here.

On another forum the subject was brought up.  Looking for more input.

Kata/Forms:

1) Necessary?
2) Very useful?
3) Somewhat useful?
4) Slightly useful?
5) Totally useless?

If so, or not, why???

Trying to find the "general" consensus.

Thanks, in advance for your assistance and input!

Milt G.


----------



## Milt G. (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello,

Would like to get an idea of the importance that is placed on kata and forms by the various practitioners, and systems, represented here.

On another forum the subject was brought up.  Looking for more input.

Kata/Forms:

1) Necessary?
2) Very useful?
3) Somewhat useful?
4) Slightly useful?
5) Totally useless?

If so, or not, why???

Trying to find the "general" consensus.

Thanks, in advance for your assistance and input!

Milt G.


----------



## Humble Student (Jul 26, 2009)

Hyungs or poomse can be thought of like this.

When you were born did you know how to speak or write, I am willing to bet that, that is a no.
You had to be taught the alphabet right and sounds in order to write and speak.

Hyungs are the same thing. But once you have learned how to speak and write they are not as important because you are free forming it all.
But you have learn how to walk before you can run right.
Makes sense to me.


----------



## Milt G. (Jul 26, 2009)

Humble Student said:


> Hyungs or poomse can be thought of like this.
> 
> When you were born did you know how to speak or write, I am willing to bet that, that is a no.
> You had to be taught the alphabet right and sounds in order to write and speak.
> ...


 
Hello,

I think I understand...?
You learn the traditional forms first, then you can abandon them for free form?

How important are the forms, in general, to you?

Thank you,
Milt G.


----------



## Humble Student (Jul 27, 2009)

I think that they are important tool to help students learn how to move with in the frame work of a style. I think that they are good for getting people into shape. I think they are a great way to learn how to focus.

I am a little however iffy on fighting, case in point a lot of systems teach wide stances with in hyungs. Which are great for building up legs, however no one in the real world fights like that. And if they do they need to live in the real world for a bit.

But as for me I think they are a good learning tool and thats all.


----------



## ggg214 (Jul 27, 2009)

4)
your opponent will never react as you encounter in a form. the movements of forms are settled, it make your body move smoothly only in this way. but it's not real in a fight.
secondly, in CMA idiom, it is said "don't fear one who knows many fighting methods, but fear onw who only train one fighting methods"(&#19981;&#24597;&#21315;&#25307;&#20250;&#65292;&#23601;&#24597;&#19968;&#25307;&#29087.it means that the content of training is more simple more better. many grandmasters choose few movements for their lifetime training. that's enough. however, forms give you a chance to know many movements, but each movement has less time to be trained.it's a waste.
that must be a reason of why there are so many taiji practitioners, but little can fight.


----------



## granfire (Jul 27, 2009)

well, I was told that forms is a way to practice moves you can't really train with a partner very well, like eye gauges, or 'the picking of the peaches'
and others you can't use full force in a friendly practice match.


----------



## bekkilyn (Jul 27, 2009)

ggg214 said:


> 4)
> that must be a reason of why there are so many taiji practitioners, but little can fight.



Most tai chi practitioners are probably not training it in order to fight, so I don't know that it would be the best example for this case.


----------

